# How best to pay?



## Spreebok (4 February 2015)

Hi all!

Just wondering, what, in your opinions, is the best way to pay someone when buying a horse?
I figured Bank Transfer would be more secure than cash, but I new to the buying process.

Should a simple contract be drawn up? If I buy from a proper dealer, I know the horses count under the sale of good act (or one of those acts along those line), so in that case Bank Transfer would leave a paper trail as such?

I hope that made any sense to someone lmao!


----------



## L&M (4 February 2015)

I have always bought with 'cash', but depends on what the seller wants.

For a private sale a receipt is good just to prove change of ownership - I have never bought from a dealer but again would definitely insist on a receipt, and if they provide a warranty of offer exchange if the horse proves unsuitable, would want that in writing.

There was a dealer in Cheshire that you could pay by credit card - not sure I would want to go that route!!!


----------



## Spreebok (4 February 2015)

L&M said:



			I have always bought with 'cash', but depends on what the seller wants.

For a private sale a receipt is good just to prove change of ownership - I have never bought from a dealer but again would definitely insist on a receipt, and if they provide a warranty of offer exchange if the horse proves unsuitable, would want that in writing.

There was a dealer in Cheshire that you could pay by credit card - not sure I would want to go that route!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply! So basically, so long as I get a receipt and any warranties on returns in writing, then it doesn't matter hugely from a safety respect?


----------



## be positive (4 February 2015)

Either would be fine, usually the seller will have a preference so ask, you will require a receipt whatever way you pay, if buying from a dealer you do have some protection but only if the horse is not as described, if you just don't get on or something goes wrong after purchase you may still find there is little comeback, some dealers will offer to take the horse back if it doesn't suit but will rarely return your money you will be expected to take another horse, sometimes more expensive so you have to make up the difference.

Make sure you get it vetted, that should protect you to some extent, if you have a knowledgeable friend or instructor to take with you it really helps as you have an extra pair of eyes and ears when you are viewing, you can easily get carried away and miss something otherwise.


----------



## Spreebok (4 February 2015)

be positive said:



			Either would be fine, usually the seller will have a preference so ask, you will require a receipt whatever way you pay, if buying from a dealer you do have some protection but only if the horse is not as described, if you just don't get on or something goes wrong after purchase you may still find there is little comeback, some dealers will offer to take the horse back if it doesn't suit but will rarely return your money you will be expected to take another horse, sometimes more expensive so you have to make up the difference.

Make sure you get it vetted, that should protect you to some extent, if you have a knowledgeable friend or instructor to take with you it really helps as you have an extra pair of eyes and ears when you are viewing, you can easily get carried away and miss something otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Positive, appreciate it!
I've got two very experienced horse people who come with me to any final viewings, know exactly what they're doing and what to look for, so they're the brains for when my heart takes over lol! And of course, vettings will be done


----------



## be positive (4 February 2015)

Spreebok said:



			Thanks Positive, appreciate it!
I've got two very experienced horse people who come with me to any final viewings, know exactly what they're doing and what to look for, so they're the brains for when my heart takes over lol! And of course, vettings will be done 

Click to expand...

2 people even better than 1, as long as you all agree on the final choice, good luck with the search.


----------



## Shay (5 February 2015)

I've always paid by bank transfer.  But that might depend on price.  We don't buy "expensive" horses; but I certainly would not want £10K+ in cash, even if I could get that from the bank without falling over money laundering rules.  The receipt, passport (although not proof of ownership) and bank statement proving transfer of funds suffices for change of ownership.  Good luck!


----------



## Kungfoo-hamster (5 February 2015)

L&M said:



			There was a dealer in Cheshire that you could pay by credit card - not sure I would want to go that route!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm no expert in "horse sales" but actually using a credit card to pay for at least £100 of a large purchase is a very good idea - as you have a claim against the credit card company in the event of issues with the purchase which is another route you can take to gain a refund.  I believe the credit card company would then pursue the seller on your behalf...


----------



## Red-1 (5 February 2015)

When I paid for Jay he was a bot more than I was happy to carry in cash so I paid by bank transfer and picked him up the day after once it had appeared on the Vendor's account. With the one before the Vendor was not happy to do a bank transfer so we went to the bank and I withdrew "virtual" money from my account and the vendor paid the virtual money into theirs. Apparantly this way the transaction could not be reversed. 

Before that I just paid cash.


----------



## Spreebok (6 February 2015)

Thanks for the replies all, much appreciated! If this horse gets the greenlight, I'll discuss the options with the seller


----------

